# Telford & Kingston



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there,

Does anyone know of a friendly place to park up in Telford, Shropshire. I'm at the International Centre on Friday for a **** up.

Its been suggested I use the coach park by the centre itself but this is in a bit of a flaky area and I'm not keen.

I was thinking of the big carpark at Ironbridge but anywhere nearer to the centre would be nice.

Tony

PS: And as I'm asking for a site, here's one from me... If anyone is looking for a site in South West London, it occurred to me that the public gravel car park at Ham Fields would be ideal. No facilities and probably the biggest gay cruising grounds short of Hampstead Heath (they use the woods rather than the car park so no bother to anyone), but a lovely setting right on the Thames and no chance of being locked in. Short walk to Richmond and a bit longer to Kingston along the tow path. And its in sight of Ham House - great place. Can't imagine anyone having a problem with the odd motorhome resting there for the night. No housing in sight for anyone to complain anyhow. It really is a gorgeous spot.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony,

sorry, can't help you with a site in Telford.



TonyBuckley said:


> If anyone is looking for a site in South West London, it occurred to me that the public gravel car park at Ham Fields would be ideal. No facilities and probably the biggest gay cruising grounds short of Hampstead Heath (they use the woods rather than the car park so no bother to anyone), but a lovely setting right on the Thames and no chance of being locked in. Short walk to Richmond and a bit longer to Kingston along the tow path. And its in sight of Ham House - great place. Can't imagine anyone having a problem with the odd motorhome resting there for the night. No housing in sight for anyone to complain anyhow. It really is a gorgeous spot.


But this one sounds interesting for me. Could you please provide more precise coordinates? Or just enter it in the database?

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

boff said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> sorry, can't help you with a site in Telford.
> 
> ...


Database? Wot database? Co-ordinates? Wot co-ordinates?

Here's a link to multimap. Its the car park shown.

http://tinyurl.com/ywlbq

Tony


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

TonyBuckley said:


> boff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm! Multimap seems to play silly buggers with zooming the map in and out with that link. Search on 'Ham Street' and select number 3 - that shows it better.

If you go there, let me (us) know how it worked out.

Tony


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony!



TonyBuckley said:


> Database? Wot database? Co-ordinates? Wot co-ordinates?
> 
> Here's a link to multimap. Its the car park shown.
> 
> ...


Oops, that one you mean. Maybe I should have known that. I visited the German School in 1976 which is just 'round the corner. However being 12 I was only dreaming about motorhoming... 

The database I mean is this forum's "Campsites & Wild Spots" database. Look at the "Options" menu bar bottom left.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

boff said:


> Hi Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you remember anything from 28 years ago when you were 12 then you have a better memory than I do! 

I hadn't realised that we had update on the DB - I'll put it on when I get a minute.

Do you remember much about 'that' car park? I bet it hasn't changed at all during that time.

T.


----------

